# Kittery, ME CCO (The Maine Outlet)



## Cruella (Jan 8, 2006)

Lipglasses include: Jewelbright, Tartlette, Fleur de Light, Shock-o-late, Fine China.

Lustreglasses include: Garden, Luminary, Glisterine, & Spring Bean (which pisses me off because I just bought it at the MAC store last week, grrr).

Eyeshadows: Ingenue Blue, Felt Blue, Blu Noir, Rio de Rosa, Wonderfull

Glitterliners: Copperfield & Mercuric

Lipsticks include: Fresco, Giddy, Plink & Lady Danger

Tons of foundations, concealers, powders, CCBs & nailpolish.

I ended up just getting Bare Canvas paint for $10.50 & Select Cover-Up for $9.25!  I will go back as soon as I can.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 8, 2006)

wow lucky you!!! I would die if cco's where introduced t the netherlands. 
I would die happy haha


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

Reallydumb question: What is a CCO?


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Reallydumb question: What is a CCO?_

 
Ok, so I found out it's a makeup outlet. Does anyone know of any in Southern CA?


----------



## 72Cosmo (Jan 8, 2006)

There's one in Carlsbad, CA that is really close to Legoland. There's also one in Orange Ca but I don't know where it is but would love the address and phone number. Does anyone know it?  Outletbound.com has a list of them just type in Estee Lauder, however the last time I checked the one in Orange wasn't on it.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_There's one in Carlsbad, CA that is really close to Legoland. There's also one in Orange Ca but I don't know where it is but would love the address and phone number. Does anyone know it?  Outletbound.com has a list of them just type in Estee Lauder, however the last time I checked the one in Orange wasn't on it._

 
Thankx for the info. Maybe I'll have to suggest a family trip to Legoland w/ a slight detour. Lol!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

So here are the Estee lauder outlets I found in CA (just in case anybody but me wanted to know):

Desert Hills Premium Outlets~Cabazon, CA  
Napa Premium Outlets~Napa, CA  
Camarillo Premium Outlets~Camarillo, CA  
Vacaville Premium Outlets~Vacaville, CA  
Gilroy Premium Outlets~Gilroy, CA  
Carlsbad Premium Outlets~Carlsbad, CA


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 8, 2006)

i hate the carlsbad one, but it's the only one close to me...(like 2 minutes) i guess having one at all is good...


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 9, 2006)

i live in san diego, ca and i go to the cosmetics company store in san ysidro (spelled wrong i think) in the outlets...


----------



## 72Cosmo (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_i hate the carlsbad one, but it's the only one close to me...(like 2 minutes) i guess having one at all is good..._

 
I'm sure it's because it gets shopped at so much due to it's closeness to Legoland. Legoland for the kids, shopping for Mom...  LOL I know that's why I've been there. I live in Tucson so whenever we go to San Diego it's a well known fact that Mom will shop for make-up that she doesn't need!! It's the only CCO I've been to. I can imagine the one in Orange isn't very good either because of it being near Disneyland.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_i hate the carlsbad one, but it's the only one close to me...(like 2 minutes) i guess having one at all is good..._

 
Can i ask why you hate it?? I dont want to waste time going if they have a good MAC selection or whatever.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 9, 2006)

there's one at the block at orange, but it's inside the Off 5th store, right next to Ron Jon. there's never anything there, though =/ does anyone know if there's a CCO at ontario mills?

the best cco i've ever seen (i think it's been mentioned before) was in clinton, CT when i was back home visiting for the holidays. i wonder if they send more MAC stuff in the cco's where there are few MAC counters/stores in the area?


----------



## darla (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_ does anyone know if there's a CCO at ontario mills?_

 
There is a location inside Saks Off Fifth.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Can i ask why you hate it?? I dont want to waste time going if they have a good MAC selection or whatever._

 
honestly i think they have a little mac...not much every time i have been they have a good selection of other stuff...but they do get some obscure items that i have wanted there so....i think i just hate it cause i used to work in there (at a couple of the stores...)


----------



## Stormy (Aug 21, 2007)

I am going to Kittery this week, I'm definitely hitting up the CCO there!  I'll let you all know my haul!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Jul 14, 2009)

Not much MAC here, seriously.  I only spent about $80, and that included a Clinique gift set for a friend.


----------



## lindsey251 (Jul 29, 2009)

anyone been there recently?

i was there like a week ago (for a really short amount of time, 5 minutes) so i dont remember everything

ahoy there l/s
blast o blue l/s
medium dark natural + shimmer msf
dame edna spectacle highlight powder


sorry, thats not much help -_-


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 29, 2011)

Massive :bump:  I was there back in August. I didn't make of note of specific products, but I can tell you the most recent collection represented there at the time was A Tartan Tale (I saw the Beauties Play It Cool palette and, I think, one of the pigment boxes.) The earliest one represented was, I believe, Style Warrior. I also saw some stuff from To the Beach.  I didn't buy much myself, I admit. I bought Violet Trance e/s (in hindsight, a bit of a mistake) and a DKNY Be Delicious duo of the original fragrance + Fresh Blossom (two 1 oz bottles).


----------

